# "Blast" from the past



## The Grim Repper (Dec 28, 2013)

Like many of us old guys, I have boxes full of old issues of muscle magazines from days long gone.  I came across an issue of Muscle Media 2000 from 1996 back when they were still doing stuff nobody would touch.  We got the real information about steroids and other PEDs right from the horses' mouths.  Check out this sample regimen they published.  Sure, dosages are high, but typical for bodybuilders according to the guy providing the information, Lazlo Hortobagyi, former competitive bber from Budapest, Hungary.   FYI, Plenastril is Anadrol, Dynabolan is Deca and Stromba is Winstrol (easy one!).


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome post


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pretty low doses too


----------



## Sully (Dec 28, 2013)

Deerslayer41 said:


> Pretty low doses too



I don't know if I'd consider over 2 grams a week to be low dose, but I suppose it's more a matter of perspective than anything.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 28, 2013)

Probably not low for HG vs. UGL


----------



## ripped358 (Dec 28, 2013)

That primobolan dose is really low for an experienced user


----------



## Nattydread (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice info grim. Wish I could get my hands on all that HG gear.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Dec 29, 2013)

still 9 months is quick...guys didn't mess around...seems like a hit it hard, hit it fast type attitude


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool...  i still rmbr the pyramid/ descending cycle method 

Thks grim!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Stuff was better back in dinasaur ages so those doses seem great...thanks Grim it made me have a flashback. Lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adrol for 17 weeks


----------



## humpthebobcat (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Stuff was better back in dinasaur ages so those doses seem great...thanks Grim it made me have a flashback. Lol



and you could probably actually find it...hard to find good primo and var


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

When this was consider fashionable


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Lmao...T-Michael and Mike Christian made a mint.  I cut mine off for board shorts during my modeling career.


----------



## butthole69 (Dec 29, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> When this was consider fashionable



I want 1 pair of Party Suprise size L and 2 Wrang Tops Attitude Red size XXL thanks


----------



## gs44 (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn i am old.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

And these was really a turn-on in the gym ...ROFL!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

This was my "go to" forearm workout in 7th grade lunchbreak.


retro girls workout - dancing 80s - YouTube


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> This was my "go to" forearm workout in 7th grade


LMAO!! U hav such great flexibility


----------



## BigBob (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> This was my "go to" forearm workout in 7th grade lunchbreak.
> 
> retro girls workout - dancing 80s - YouTube



Whoa. I remember these. Looks like "How to ride the pole class"


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great stuff, especially the lady in the bikini/leotard gym wear.  I see guys wearing stuff these days in the gym that we are really gonna laugh about 20 years from now.  
Hell, I laugh at em now.  This week, one guy was wearing a t-shirt with red, large, block lettering on the front that said "Hit it and run".  Guess that shirt, along with a wedged up hair, those shoes/footie things with the toes sticking out, and big ass red headphones are it....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> ...... those shoes/footie things with the toes sticking out....



Vibram 5 fingers... I own 2 pairs.... save so much space and weight in my gym bag :headbang:


----------



## thebrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, haven't thought about Muscle media in quite a while. That was cutting edge stuff back in the day. Great memories. Thanks Grim!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Wow, haven't thought about Muscle media in quite a while. That was cutting edge stuff back in the day. Great memories. Thanks Grim!



NP bro, I love looking through them on occasion.  Seeing Eddie Robinson in cut off overalls and scrunch socks is a panic. LOL...


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 29, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Vibram 5 fingers... I own 2 pairs.... save so much space and weight in my gym bag :headbang:



Do they make a pair without the toes sticking out individually.  I may go for a pair like that.  Better than walking around collecting 45's in bare feet or socks when squatting.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 30, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Do they make a pair without the toes sticking out individually.  I may go for a pair like that.  Better than walking around collecting 45's in bare feet or socks when squatting.



i dun tink so ... but u can also try Addidas Jaw Paw which is of the same feel


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> NP bro, I love looking through them on occasion.  Seeing Eddie Robinson in cut off overalls and scrunch socks is a panic. LOL...




Thanks for the memories Grim, I had stacks of old muscle mags from the late 80's and early 90's which I finally ditched when I tied the knot. Glad to see someone sees the value of hanging on to them.

Hawk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 30, 2013)

I still have all those old MM2K's as well

A few years after that interview, Somebody, probably Duchaine, stated who the actual guy was. I forgot who it was though.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> I still have all those old MM2K's as well
> 
> A few years after that interview, Somebody, probably Duchaine, stated who the actual guy was. I forgot who it was though.



Bill Phillips?  Master mind of protein sales and advertisements..



Those are aqua socks d2..  may as well wear ballet slippers..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 30, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> i dun tink so ... but u can also try Addidas Jaw Paw which is of the same feel



Thanks man....people seem to get real uncomfortable when I squat un-shoed...haha.  I need to get something like those.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice article Grim!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 31, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Thanks man....people seem to get real uncomfortable when I squat un-shoed...haha.  I need to get something like those.



they not use to the scent of yr "perfumed" feet


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 31, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> they not use to the scent of yr "perfumed" feet



They're fixing to get another whiff this after noon


----------

